# Favorite Fish - FRIED



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

What is your favorite ( best tasting to you ) fish to eat fried ? Also , what type of batter ,
seasonings or special things do you do to make it GREAT ?

I`ve had Golden Croaker, Black Bass, Crappie , Catfish , Redear perch and Specks. Now ,
all have tasted good but, the red ear perch I use to catch were as big as crappie and
they were sweet meat tasting , I`d mix ketchup with hot sauce and fresh ground black
pepper with sliced onion on the side , a few drops of lemon on each fillet.
I really want to try fried flounder . My problem is that I am never consistent in frying
my fish. Always either under or over. I`ve seen pics on here that make me jealous ,
just perfect , golden brown fish.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

grandpa cracker said:


> What is your favorite ( best tasting to you ) fish to eat fried ? Also , what type of batter ,
> seasonings or special things do you do to make it GREAT ?
> 
> I`ve had Golden Croaker, Black Bass, Crappie , Catfish , Redear perch and Specks. Now ,
> ...


fried grouper or flounder is TOUGH to beat.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

1. Red Snapper

2. Flounder

3. Reds and Specs

4. Everything else


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

1. Crappie
2. FRESH speckled trout
3. Flounder

Crappie, head and shoulders above the rest. IMO.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

flounder sheepshead flounder and did i mention flounder......dipped in an egg milk mixture then a fine ground cracker meal seasoned with tonys for the coating.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

1. Crappie
2. Flounder
3. Speckled Trout

Got a beer batter recipe that is hard to beat... 1 beer, 3 eggs, then rolled in flour seasoned with tony's...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Flounder, Trout, Crappie......I keep it real simple. Salt, Pepper and cornmeal. Fry the fillets until they float and then 1 extra minute cuz I like my fish crispy.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

1. CRAPPIE
2. CRAPPIE
3. CRAPPIE
4. SPECKLED TROUT

CAN YOU FIGURE OUT WHICH I LIKE THE BEST? (HA! HA!)


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

FREON said:


> Flounder, Trout, Crappie......I keep it real simple. Salt, Pepper and cornmeal. Fry the fillets until they float and then 1 extra minute cuz I like my fish crispy.


I'm with FREON here on the keep it simple. If you fry the fillets until they float you are good to go *if *the grease isn't too cold or hot.

The best fried fish IMO is walleye, yellow perch, crappie, and catfish.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

That would be flounder.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

crappie
sand bass (red stripe out)
catfish
crawfish

haven't tried wahoo fried but bet it's good

yeller cornmeal and a little slap yo' mama


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I like crappie, bream, and small catfish scored with a knife, battered with Zatarain's fish fry, fried in peanut oil. I think non-fileted is best, but not practical with large fish.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

1) Grouper
2) Walleye
3) Lake Erie Perch
4) Flounder
5) Trout
6) Catfish
7) Crappie


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Specks no larger than 22", and it has to be FRESH!
Typical egg/milk dip and favorite corn meal. But, add some crushed pecans to the corn meal, makes a difference.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

I usually fry trout since it is the majority of what I catch, but you can't beat flounder fried. I like to cut my fillets in bite size nuggets, it gives you more batter in each bite. Once cut, I put them in a gallon ziplock and sprinkle with a little garlic and onion powder then coat them with mustard and lousiana hot sauce. It kills any fishy flavor. Take them straight out and roll in Zatarains crispy southern. MMM-MMM...got me hungry now.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tombstone said:


> I usually fry trout since it is the majority of what I catch, but you can't beat flounder fried. I like to cut my fillets in bite size nuggets, it gives you more batter in each bite. Once cut, I put them in a gallon ziplock and sprinkle with a little garlic and onion powder then coat them with mustard and lousiana hot sauce. It kills any fishy flavor. Take them straight out and roll in Zatarains crispy southern. MMM-MMM...got me hungry now.


Flounder nuggets! That sounds good!


----------



## Kayo-K (Jul 14, 2009)

ratherbefishin said:


> 1. Crappie
> 2. Flounder
> 3. Speckled Trout
> 
> Got a beer batter recipe that is hard to beat... 1 beer, 3 eggs, then rolled in flour seasoned with tony's...


This is my exact same listing...including the batter.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

1.Flounder 
2.Crappie
3.Fresh , never frozen, small Trout
4.Redfish-small, with ALL the blood removed. 

Milk, egg and tony's , then a good ground cornmeal, with tony's to taste. Oil at 350, fry till they float. If the pieces are small I like to heat the oil up a little hotter, to make the batter turn brown faster, and not dry out the meat. 

Flounder and Crappie are the only two my wife will eat.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Last week I wanted to try something a little different than my standard fish fry. So I put together batter made with:


Equal parts Flour and Corn Meal
1 tsp Baking Powder
salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder
Add equal parts Buttermilk and Whole Milk, and a splash of Louisiana Not Sauce, just enough to make a pretty thick batter (about the same as when making pancakes)
Mix well. Add fish and let sit in the batter (in the fridge) for 30 minutes. Fry as normal. It makes a crust on the fish similar to what you'd get if you ordered fish-n-chips.

It turned out pretty awesome and made for a nice change.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ok, I got suckered in on this one! LOL*

1. 18" Speckled trout...scaled, then fileted....very easy to scale with a wire brush, works great on flounder too! Garlic salt, black pepper, roll in cornmeal and fry up. The thin skin of a freash trout adds a littlle crunch to it...and helps hold the filet togeather when frying. For the optimal great taste, has to be unfrozen and caught today!! It really does make a big difference, like others have noted.

2. Mid sized bream. Scale em, head em, gut em, then make parallel cuts down both sides of the dorsal fin and anal fin...fairly deep...and a perpendicular cut at the back of the fin...then you can grab the fins between your knife blade and thumb and pull out fins and all the little pin sized bones under them. You are left with a whole bream, and only rib bones! Fry whole like above...if too big might have to score the thick part of bream a time or two. Best cooked over a real campfire...usually eaten as soon as they come out of the grease! LOL You will need about 8 or 10 per person!

3. I dunno about #3...prolly a 16" to 18" redfish. I know, I know, you cant do that now....but ustacould!! They have a slightly crab flavor to them as opposed to trout...that I really like. Usually just a squeeze of lemon on finished product to enhance flavor!

Later
R3F


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

1 Snapper
2 Flounder
3 Specs


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

1. Grouper
2. White Bass
3. Halibut
4. Speceled trout
5. Flounder


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

1. Flounder/Snapper (tie)
2. Crappie
3. Whiting


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I know redfish isn't my favorite, but last night we had redfish that went from the
lake to the grease in about three hours and it was the best fried fish I've had in
a long time. Corn meal, flour, and salt & pepper... that's all.

Speckled trout (fresh) is my favorite... followed by red snapper and crappie.


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Speckled Trout and Crappie.

I had some fried crappie last night, MMMMmmmm!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

1) white perch
2) walleye
3) speckle trout

but the list could go on..........


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

FLOUNDER DIPPED IN DILUTED JALAPENO JUICE THEN ZATTERAINS


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

When I was working in Virginia caught a fish called a tautog. Best eating fried fish I've ever caught. Only problem is I only caught one of them. Probably one of the ugliest fish I have ever seen. I was scared to eat it. But man was it good.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

If your having trouble over or under cooking, get a good thermometer maintain oil temp at 350-360 deg don't overload pan and when they float, they're done. All the popular fish are good when they're fresh and cooked right. One of the most under utilized but good tasting fish is whiting, nice clean filets only takes a minute or two to cook and can't eat just one. If you want to try something with a good but different flavor try fileted stingray wings. Tastes similar to scollops.


----------



## bunsteve (Oct 10, 2005)

Haddock, dredged in flour, then beaten eggs with a little milk, then Italian style bread crumbs. Shallow fry in Mazola at 350, about 2 minutes on each side. Drain well, ENJOY!!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

spec
flounder
red


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

All of them. It's hard to say which is my favorite. The same species may not taste exactly the same as it did the last time you ate it.

Trout
Catfish

these are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

1. Dorado (Mahi Mahi)
2. Snapper 
3. Flounder (baked in foil w/jalapenos,onions,garlic,butter,tomatoes and cilantro. squeese lemon and eat with crackers n Cold beer.)
4. Spec Trout (ceviche)


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Once it is fried I cant tell the difference unless it is a muddy fish like catfish or Tilipia


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Grouper! Hands down!


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

I feed alot of people when I fry fish so I will tell you that the rave review from hundreds of people are as follows....

Speckle Trout
Flounder
Smacks
Gafftop
Sheepshead

People always ask me what kind of fish they are eating because of the great taste. When I tell them, they are shocked....they always say the same thing. "I heard that fish wasn't good for eating". I tell them its not the fish, it's the cook.
I use my standard preparation for all my fish. That is I put the fillets in a bowl of water in the fridge, then change it every couple hours prior to frying. I have found out that Specks have just as much sand and sediment after soaking as Gafftop, Flounder, or Sheepshead... just look at the bottom of the bowl after soaking... Flounder have the most...

I luv fried fish....:spineyes:


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

It's hard to beat trout and crappie.


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

Ling, Sheepshead, Speckled Trout.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Favorite overall fish are red snapper and flounder... but for fried, it is FRESH trout hands down. Nothing better than caught by 9am and eat for lunch. You cant explain the taste. 

Snapper, flounder and reds have a place with different seasoning, sauces and cooking methods, but cornmeal fried fresh trout are the top of the heap. Actually, fresh fried sand trout or golden croaks aint too bad either.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Flounder, boom out of here!!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Crappie
Catfish
Shark


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

triggerfish


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Crappie-Freshwater Perch-Whiting-Catfish


----------



## polloloco (Nov 1, 2006)

Best fish I have had hands down is snook

1. snook
2. snapper
3. mahi
4. trout
5. redfish
6. whiting


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

1) 27" or larger Trout
2) 45" or larger Reds
3) Blue Marlin
4) Tarpon
5) Texas Snook









Really it would be:

1) Flounder
2) Trout
3) Crappie
4) Yellow Cat
5) Sand Trout


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*best fried fish*

red snapper,walleye,fresh speckled trout


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Any one of a combination of the above so long as it's fried in peanut oil. CF?


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

JLand said:


> I'm with FREON here on the keep it simple. If you fry the fillets until they float you are good to go *if *the grease isn't too cold or hot.
> 
> The best fried fish IMO is *walleye, yellow perch*, crappie, and catfish.


Sounds like you spent some time in "Yankee" land. Walleye and yellow bellied perch are hard to beat.

Dave


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

1.Mullet
2.Hardheads
3.Gafftop


----------

